# the people vs. george lucas



## billc (May 6, 2011)

http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/movies/the_people_vs_george_lucas_7EoD7lqLZMBcXVo3RMTC8L

Is this movie actually out, it must be somewhere for there to be a starred review.  I have been meaning to see this one.  Anyone know anything about where or when it can be seen?


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (May 26, 2011)

My kids have destroyed 2 of my original trilogy DVDs so I went to Best Buy to get them replaced as I saw the 3 pack 3 weeks back. Well they did not have it on the shelves so I asked if it was in the back. "We shipped them all back 2 weeks ago."

 Between Greedo shooting first and this I am miffed, and I do actually like the prequals. Anakin was supppossed to be awkward and weird, he was born a slave and as Joe Campbell said years before the back story came out, he never emotionally matured.

 But damn leave the movies on the shelf, I need some Han Solo every now and then and he's cooler than Clone troopers.


----------

